# Правосторонняя задне-боковая грыжа L4-5 с диско-радикулярным конфликтом



## alexxx-d73 (10 Ноя 2018)

Здравствуйте. Хотел проконсультироваться что мне делать.Начну с описания симптомов.
Года два назад заболело в правой ягодице, но так как работа сидячая (водитель) списал это на то что просто отсидел ногу. По болело где то недели две , три потом вроде прошло. Забыл об этом.
Пол года назад боль возобновилась и усилилась, а я все терпел не предпринимая ни каких действий и лечения. Месяц назад съездил с друзьями на рыбалку, пришлось потаскать много груза(лодки, моторы и тд) после это боль усилилась еще больше.Понял что со мной что то не то. Прокалол курс мовалис и мельгама, не помагло.  После консультации с друзьями и близкими пришел к выводу надо делать мрт. Сделал , вот заключение ренгенолога:



Хотел бы получить совет опытных врачей и людей прошедших это, что мне надо сделать чтобы остановить эту грыжу и жить нормально.
Сейчас испытываю сильную боль в правой области пояснице и правой ягодице с прострелами в правую ногу. Ходить много не могу.
Заранее спасибо за помощь.


----------



## La murr (10 Ноя 2018)

@alexxx-d73, Александр, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## alexxx-d73 (10 Ноя 2018)

@La murr, все снимки на диске и их там 128 шт, я не знаю какие именно надо выкладывать.


----------



## La murr (10 Ноя 2018)

@alexxx-d73, у Вас есть возможность *создания альбома* (одного или нескольких) - количество размещаемых в них снимков гораздо больше, чем при публикации в теме.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Ноя 2018)

Где поперечные снимки?


----------



## alexxx-d73 (14 Ноя 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, их очень много,все что нашел на диске выложил в альбом
Спасибо.


----------

